# European Must See



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all, we are quite new to all this but are learning fast through reading the various forums on this site. We have taken another year off and having bought out first motorhome, we are now planning a European tour. 

We have a number of places on our list of places to visit but there are probably hundreds if not thousands of sights out there that we don't yet know that we must see while we can! 

I would love to know what other members feel are the number one places to visit and why. 

We are intending to visit: France, Belgium, Holland, Germany, Austria, Italy, Spain and Portugal, also Switzerland and Luxembourg if time allows. 

Any suggestions as to 'must sees' (don't know if that is good English but you know what I mean) would be greatly appreciated.

Regards Paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Blimey Paul, Europe is such a big place :wink:

I'll start off with Germany in general...

Mosel from Trier to Koblenz (if you like wine)

Schwarzwald region if you like forests and hills

Southern Bavaria if you like mountains and stunning scenery

Pfalzerwald around Neustadt An Der Weinstrasse (if you're partial to a drop of wine) :wink:

Lake Constance (Bodensee) if you like water.

Have a look at my :Blog Entry: for lots of possibilities in Germany with 'Ferienstrasse'.

Above all, don't plan too much, part of the fun is finding it all as you go...

pete


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

TheFoxes said:


> France, Belgium, Holland, Germany, Austria, Italy, Spain and Portugal, also Switzerland and Luxembourg if time allows. Any suggestions as to 'must sees' (don't know if that is good English but you know what I mean) would be greatly appreciated. Regards Paul


Amsterdam, The Gorge du Verdon, the alignments at Carnac, The Bernese Oberland (and the drive in from Germany via Lucerne).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Must see*

Hi

I really want to se the Millau Viaduct - just to appreciate the engineering etc. I have seen documentarties about it, and it looks amazing.

For nature, one of the best places/things I have seen was the Matterhorn mountain. Lovely.

R


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi, we haven't toured many places as of now, but here is what we liked so far:

1. St Gore, German Rheingau. State Winery and Rheinfels Castle
2. Heidelberg, Germany. Relaxing and castle walk. Camp on river
3. Dresden. Camp in old city parking lot. View the Green Diamond
4. Bodensee. Lake Constance German side. Nice campground on island
5. Prague. Castle, restaurant and bars
6. Vienna. Stephan's Platz, Museums, Spanish Riding School
7. Lublijana. On the cheaper way to Venice
8. Venice. Camp in back of the parking buliding by ferries righ on water
9. Naples. Our favourite and drive to Sorrento and bus to Amalfi
10. Switzerland. Drive back across beautiful Alps (expensive!)
11. Holland. Camp in Scheveningen and train to Amsterdam

We are looking forward to Scotland, France and Spain, Norway but in better weather!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Most of south east France, including the already mentioned Verdon Gorges, and that part of France includes particular places like the Ardeche valley, the Lake Annecy, Avignon, Sisteron and various other mountainous areas.

The Loire Valley for the river views and visiting the troglodyte houses.

Carcasonne - not so much Disney in feel but more Shrek.

The area around Lourdes-not for any religious reason but for the scenery.

The area to the south of Foix towards Andorra-ancient cave art.

As already said , the Bernese Oberland.

For the same reasons, the Austrian Tyrrol(spelling?)

Definitely do the Millau Viaduct-on it and see from under it in the town itself.

Morge--it is a small town on the north coast of lake Geneva. A pretty place worth a stop just for that. There is also a campsite there and so you might be able to say that you have slept in a Morge!! :twisted: 

You may find, as we do, that you will regognise places from their reputation as you go along. Those reputations, good or bad, are usually well earned.

Have a good trip.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

The Camargue, but not in high summer as the bugs are the size of spitfires. The Pyrenees, but the northern end not Andorra round the Val de Aspe. Andalucia in Spain. Ronda in particular but anywhere except for the costas.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Annecy is a very pleasant town with canals running through it and it is only a stones throw from Lake Annecy.. 8O There is another lake or Lac nearbye called Acquibillette although I am sure it is not spelt like that. It is a must see a 0600 in the morning where you can hear fishermen talking to each other and yet over a mile between boats. It is magical and then the village bell rings and echoes around the mountains.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Definately Slovenia ! Don't miss it; get there now before the masses.

The southern Pyrenees - the Ariege region 

Bourges and the World Heritage cathedral with the best stained glass windows in the world, medieval streets and a good municipal campsite with free navette bus ( see MHF database)

G


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Must sees*

 Buon giorno, quite a tall order!
where to start? well, Italy of course.
The view over the Bay of Naples from the car park at the top of Mt. Vesuvius at 06:00 on 21st June.
Anywhere you care to mention on the Bay of Naples and the Amalfi coast.
The Trulli (conical houses) of Alberobello in Puglia
The troglodyte churches and shops and houses of Matera in Basilicata
Mount Etna, Taormina, and the Valley of the Temples at Agrigento in Sicily.
The Basilica of St.Francis in Assisi
The Basilica of St. Peter in the Vatican, and the Ara Pacis and Piazza Navona in Roma
The Giotto Campanile in Florence, and the baptistry in Pisa
The 'Last Supper' by Leonardo in Milano
and then............ :arrow: .for 100's and 100's of other things to see.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Pusser said:


> There is another lake or Lac nearbye called Acquibillette although I am sure it is not spelt like that. It is a must see a 0600 in the morning where you can hear fishermen talking to each other and yet over a mile between boats. It is magical and then the village bell rings and echoes around the mountains.


I'm hooked. Feed us another clue?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Smilo said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > There is another lake or Lac nearbye called Acquibillette although I am sure it is not spelt like that. It is a must see a 0600 in the morning where you can hear fishermen talking to each other and yet over a mile between boats. It is magical and then the village bell rings and echoes around the mountains.
> ...


Clue number 1... http://www.lac-aiguebelette.com/

..as you can see, I got one or two letters wrong.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Clue number 1... http://www.lac-aiguebelette.com/
> 
> ..as you can see, I got one or two letters wrong.


I'd just found it, west of Chambery. To me it looks too good to share!


----------



## 109613 (Jan 31, 2008)

Provence France. Gorge Verdon , Castellane, Moustiers, all within an hours drive of each other. Beautiful !! 

Then you can wander down to the coast via Draguignan, a vary nice little town to have lunch,( 1 hour drive south from Verdon) then on 
to Frejus and Saint-Raphael, the sandy beach at Agay is superb.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Smilo said:


> I'd just found it, west of Chambery. To me it looks too good to share!


Best keep quiet about it then :wink:

Looks a nice place to nisit if you were heading back from, say Italy in the summer, and planning a casual wander up France to the channel ports. 

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Smilo said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just found it, west of Chambery. To me it looks too good to share!
> ...


 We have stopped here several times on the way to and from S. of France. Not too far off the beaten track.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

You could do a lot worse than our trip soon:

Calais - Switzerland - Milan - Venice - Florence - Pisa - Nice.

I would strongly suggest adding Rome, Pompeii, Herculaneum - to see what the Romans were capable of 2000 years ago, close up and touch it, is pretty amazing. Campsite in Pompeii. But herculaneum is far better preserved and gives a brilliant view of how good life was for a rich Roman.

We'll be heading home from Nice, you can continue round the coast to Spain and Portugal.

I think the big problem is not overdosing. We did Florence then Rome a few years ago and I would killed anyone who suggested we looked at another painting of someone looking heavenward in a pious way and sticking the obligatory index finger skywards.

A good antidote was Riccioni and seeing how the Italians play by the sea.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

...and yers where we stay ... http://www.camping-sougey.com/ ...

has canoes u can use too which is brill and there are terrapins in the water, fiields of floating lillies and if you drop your brand new Sony Videocamera in the water, it is so fresh that it starts working some 3 months later after you thought it was u\s and bought another one.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Best keep quiet about it then :wink:


That's what I thought too. (We've just built it into or autumn itinerary - after a day in and around Annecy).



Pusser said:


> ...and yers where we stay ... http://www.camping-sougey.com/


It's a little odd that of all the sites on the lake that's the one I chose to look at (probably because it was one of Camping Qualite's). And I like the way the language options come in on sailboards!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Puy Du Fou near Cholet
http://www.puydufou.com/uk/
Motorhome overnighting available
Futurescope
http://www.futuroscope.com/eng/index.php
Overnighting also available


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

A HOT SUMMER NIGHT / MORNING OUT IN SAN SEBASTIAN

VERY NOISY AND UNMISSABLE


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you for all the suggestions, some were already on the list but most weren't. We now have a lot of research and planning to do.
Thanks again
Paul & Lisa


----------

